# I also need a router table.



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have an old Craftsman bench table that I bought 12 or 15 years ago. I only used it a couple of times because it is such a pain to use. The end tables started bending so I reinforced them with steel to straighten them out. I have my dads old ¼” router permanently mounted to the bottom because it’s so hard to take off and on.

I pull it down at least every couple of years to try and make something and always end up doing something else. It mostly sits up on top of my tool boxes collecting dust.










I was going to buy a table saw version, but got talked out of that over at Woodworking Talk. Now I’m glad that I did not do that because I just don’t have the room and my table saw takes up too much space as it is.

I skimmed through the “Wanted! pictures of your router table!” thread and I’m just blown away by some of those tables and I’m tempted now more than ever to try and building one. I have a few plans from some wood working magazines, but after watching a video for the Kreg PRS1040 Precision Router Table I think I might just buy a table with all the features, but I’m just a little taken back by the price or at least for PRS1040.

I also looked on craigslist to see if I could find a used one, but all could find were bench top models.

So now I’m looking for a table with fence and I'll build the rest. I saw a few tables here in this forum where the table folds up for access to the router and I think that would be an important feature for me. As I mentioned before I don’t have a lot of room and I need something with a small footprint and wheels to store it when not in use. I just don’t know what size of table I need. I guess I could build fold up table extensions if I need it real wide.

Anybody have any recommendations for a good table top that has the necessary features or maybe point me to a good place to buy a readymade table?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I built a router table that goes on top of my workmate. It works very well and there is little that I can't do with it.....you might consider doing that.....


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

If your still looking to purchase one check out MLCS woodworking. If you use coupon code 12CCNEW10 you get 10% off (as I did).....

Can't post a direct link since I don't have 10 posts. But go to mlcswoodworking.com MLCS Heavyweight and Precision Router Tables. They also have less expensive models....


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

karateed said:


> I built a router table that goes on top of my workmate. It works very well and there is little that I can't do with it.....you might consider doing that.....


thanks!
I’m just so cramped for space that I can’t get to the right side of my table saw and I have my joiner/planer under the left side. It’s hard to see in this photo, but the flash light is sitting on the joiner/planer










There’s no room in back because I have to open my garage door to cut anything longer than 30” and I don’t want to open the door every time to use.

Anyway I’m now thinking about one of these tabletop/fence package. MLCS Router Table Top, Fence, and Cabinet Base


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

you might consider a router table that attachés to your table saw if room allows.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

CygnusX2112 said:


> If your still looking to purchase one check out MLCS woodworking. If you use coupon code 12CCNEW10 you get 10% off (as I did).....
> 
> Can't post a direct link since I don't have 10 posts. But go to mlcswoodworking.com MLCS Heavyweight and Precision Router Tables. They also have less expensive models....


OMG!, I don’t know how I missed your post. 

That’s perfect because I’m struggling between building a table or buying the MLCS Router Table Top. This coupon might just push me over. I’ve been going back and forth on the idea. Everyday I look at the MLCS RT then I look at some of the tables in the sticky thread and I just can’t decide what to do.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i have a 24x48 home built work bench that i designed to be able to interchange each half (2x2) with a different surface. one of the surfaces is a router table top with an integrated lift that you can operate from the top. i haven't made a fence yet, i just clamp a 2x4 across the top for that. i also have not yet added any dust collector support for it, but i am still happy with it.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> i have a 24x48 home built work bench that i designed to be able to interchange each half (2x2) with a different surface. one of the surfaces is a router table top with an integrated lift that you can operate from the top. i haven't made a fence yet, i just clamp a 2x4 across the top for that. i also have not yet added any dust collector support for it, but i am still happy with it.


Oh cool! I’d like to see it. 

I’m also fascinated with this table on YouTube because of its simplicity. The guy threw it together in a weekend and I thought about building it to gain a little experience with a table so that I know what is important to me. I’m also impressed with his dust collection.

Shop Made Router Table - YouTube​


----------



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnnyB60 said:


> OMG!, I don’t know how I missed your post.
> 
> That’s perfect because I’m struggling between building a table or buying the MLCS Router Table Top. This coupon might just push me over. I’ve been going back and forth on the idea. Everyday I look at the MLCS RT then I look at some of the tables in the sticky thread and I just can’t decide what to do.


Isn't the Grizzly President's Special router table the same thing, but even a little cheaper. I guess it depends on shipping cost.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is my thread about it:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/33752-home-built-router-lift.html


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Brett K said:


> Isn't the Grizzly President's Special router table the same thing, but even a little cheaper. I guess it depends on shipping cost.


I don't know. I guess I'll have to look it up


---Update: 
Well I checked it out and with the coupon the MLCS a little cheaper but not by much. I need to compare them a little closer to see which one I like the best. 

==2nd thought
I just realized that the T10432 Router Table comes with the stand


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> Here is my thread about it:
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/33752-home-built-router-lift.html


OH OK, Yes I saw the YouTube video while I was going through router table videos looking for ideas. So that's your table, very cool. 

Actually I was thinking of using your idea to support my Craftsman Router. The depth adjust has a problem of dropping so I want to get rid of the base and make something to mount it for a table.


----------



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I don't know. I guess I'll have to look it up
> 
> 
> ---Update:
> Well I checked it out and with the coupon the MLCS a little cheaper but not by much. I need to compare them a little closer to see which one I like the best.


Another thing to consider. I do know that Grizzly offers coupons sometimes. I did a search and came up with some from 2011 and another that just expired. It might be worthwhile to call them and ask if there are any new codes available...or maybe try and sign up to receive emails from them and you will get one. I live an hour from them. I may have to make a road trip to get mine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Grizzly table is the best deal going at this time. The mounting plate used in this table is part number pt10432047 which can be purchased for $13. I recommend getting a couple at this price.


----------



## pcavender (Feb 24, 2012)

Has anyone bought the MLCS router table extension for their tablesaw? I'm considering but, haven't seen any reviews


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mike said:


> The Grizzly table is the best deal going at this time. The mounting plate used in this table is part number pt10432047 which can be purchased for $13. I recommend getting a couple at this price.


I didn’t realize that the Grizzly table didn’t come with the mounting plate. The MLCS comes with the plate. The photos of the Grizzely table that I’ve seen don’t show that much and from what I can see in the MLCS photos looks very impressive.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

pcavender said:


> Has anyone bought the MLCS router table extension for their tablesaw? I'm considering but, haven't seen any reviews


Although I don’t think I’ll be able to use the table saw version, I am also interested in this because I’ve been thinking of rearranging my shop.


----------



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it does. It may be worth it for some to get an extra.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

JohnnyB60 said:


> Although I don’t think I’ll be able to use the table saw version, I am also interested in this because I’ve been thinking of rearranging my shop.


It might make sense to make the re-arranging decision before deciding on your router mounting solution. 

If only I could follow that advice, I'd be in a better position now ... I have a tendency to jump into things and then change my mind 1/2 way through it, wasting both time and money. I call that "thrashing". Ask me how I know ... :wacko:

I am re-arranging mine right now ... one thing I did that I am happy about (for the moment at least!) is make all the table surfaces the same height. I am also trying to set them up so that the tops can be easily swapped in and out. That way, I can move stuff around and support and extend larger pieces easily. My table saw and craftsman tool chests are 34 1/2" tall, so the other surfaces are also that tall.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> If only I could follow that advice, I'd be in a better position now ... I have a tendency to jump into things and then change my mind 1/2 way through it, wasting both time and money. I call that "thrashing". Ask me how I know ... :wacko: .


OMG That sounds exactly like me. I’m the same way.


Chris Curl said:


> I am re-arranging mine right now ... one thing I did that I am happy about (for the moment at least!) is make all the table surfaces the same height. I am also trying to set them up so that the tops can be easily swapped in and out. That way, I can move stuff around and support and extend larger pieces easily. My table saw and craftsman tool chests are 34 1/2" tall, so the other surfaces are also that tall.


I started doing that myself. My table saw was always high because I found an old dolly that someone made of angle iron that fit my table saw perfectly, well almost I had to loosen all the leg bolts to squeeze it on and then retightened them. 

I then made my radial arm saw table the same height, but I have everything on wheels so I can move then out of the way when I want to work on the car. I found that I can store things in a tighter space if the tables are not the same height.

I used to have my miter saw which is mounted on to an old rollaway tool box under the table saw wing, but I use it so much that I now just leave it out. then I discovered that my Joiner planer works so well under the tab saw that its now pretty much a permanent fixture. Plus I like being able to set stuff on the Joiner/Planer while I’m using the saw.










I like this arrangement so much, that it would really take a lot to change my mind. I guess if I could fold the router table up out of my way when I want to use it, it might work. The joiner/planer does have wheels and I don’t use it all that much. Most of the time it has cardboard on it to keep it clean.

----OFF THE TOPIC, but are my photos large enough to see? I can't tell because I have my monitor all screwed up and I can barely see anything so I have it always zoomed in.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i think the pics are fine.

maybe something like this:

Online Extras - Woodsmith Magazine


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> i think the pics are fine.
> 
> maybe something like this:
> 
> Online Extras - Woodsmith Magazine


Well that’s a little small, but I guess I could modify it. Someone on YouTube had one that clamped on to his bench that I thought about. If I buy one of these other tables maybe I could hinge it some way.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I had a glimmer of hope when I saw this cast iron table saw extension at the bottom of this page. 

Cast Iron Router Table Extension and Fence

It’s only 16” deep which is perfect because it will not take any more room than the Joiner/Planer. Only problem is the joiner table will hit the router. I have a shorter router but it’s ¼” and I really didn’t want to use it.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i saw somewhere a plan for a router table fold down thing that was attached to the wall. it had a shelf that folded down to hold the router and the wall part had shelves for the bits and a place to store the router when not in use. it used toggle clamps to quickly attach the router to the table.

i looked for it tonight, but i couldn't find it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

router tables, I have many more on the HD just to lazy to post them all tonight 

==


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks Bob for the plans!

I’ve been thinking about the table saw extension and it would sure be nice to widen my table, then I would not need my wife helping me cutting wide sheets of plywood. If I went with the 23-1/2" x 27" XM Extension Table I think the router would be far enough out to clear the joiner, but the table would either have to detach or fold up. So I’m going to try to figure out something like that.

I spent the whole morning trying to come up with a plan to rearrange my shop and the table saw keeps ending up right back where it is. But what’s worse is that I’ve been collecting tools for 40 years and even thought it looks good on paper, it’s not going to work.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, I’ve decided that I’m definitely NOT going with a TS mount, but I have decided that the top of the Router Table Fence will be the exact height of my Table Saw so I can use it to support large sheets of plywood.

I decided that I’m going to just buy the MLCS RT Table Package 1 and be done with it. I figure by the time I buy all the hardware, plates and whatever else goes with it, I’ll be right up there in price anyway. Then all I have to do is build a stand with wheels.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a table for sale on a rolling work table if interested send me a private message


----------

